# swarms



## Joseph Carboni (May 21, 2015)

Last night I moved 6 of my hives 100yds from there location placed them about 2ft apart. My wife just called and said that i have 2 swarms 1 were the hive was yesterday an the other is were that hive was. Can anyone tell me why this may have happened? Or was it something that I did?


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Swarms of bees back at the old location, or SWARms ? 100 yds is not far, & if you didn't put anything in front of the hives to force them to reorientate, they are working from memory of the old location.


----------



## Joseph Carboni (May 21, 2015)

She said it looks like a swarm hanging in the tree. I placed some branches in front of the entrance


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Joseph Carboni said:


> She said it looks like a swarm hanging in the tree. I placed some branches in front of the entrance


Then maybe the move, had nothing to do with the "swarms", when was the last time your head was in the boxes? Perhaps they were over populated, it is swarm season Time to leave work & go collect


----------



## Joseph Carboni (May 21, 2015)

Yesterday during the day I went through them checking for swarm cells. Everything looked good just wanted to put them closer together so I wasn't walking all over the place when I'm messaging with them. An before they start filling honey boxes an getting to heavy to move. I'm on the way home now to see what's up. Just wanted to get some answers from more experienced beekeepers before I got there.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Sooo, what's the word, Joseph?


----------



## Joseph Carboni (May 21, 2015)

Sorry for the late update. Got home yesterday caught the two swarms an checked my hives an everything is in order queens,bees ect. Found all my queens an found the queens in the two swarms. So my guess is they were swarms from somewhere else. Cause everything looked the same as it was last week. So two more hives added to my flock. Thanks for the comment's feildsofnaturalhoney


----------

